

Can Silicon Valley Save the World? - Steko
http://www.foreignpolicy.com/articles/2013/06/24/can_silicon_valley_save_the_world

======
Steko
Google Link sans paywall:

[https://www.google.com/search?q=Can+Silicon+Valley+Save+The+...](https://www.google.com/search?q=Can+Silicon+Valley+Save+The+World&safe=active)

Felix Salmon comments:

[http://blogs.reuters.com/felix-salmon/2013/06/25/can-
philant...](http://blogs.reuters.com/felix-salmon/2013/06/25/can-
philanthropists-be-ruthless/)

